# The official "Show us your dress" thread!!!



## Tiff

...if you aren't keeping it as a surprise, that is. :winkwink: *cough*Twiggy*cough* :haha:

I adore wedding dresses, and I love seeing everyone's pictures!!! If you don't mind, care to share? I will start! Here's mine:

My wedding dress  :cry:

I cannot WAIT to wear it!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Thats stunning Tiff!!

Wish I was back to picking mine,its now sat boxed under the bed :cry:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks! Sorry, I didn't mean for it to seem that it was only for brides to be!!! Anyone can post a picture of their gowns!!! I'd love to see yours. :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

Tiff said:


> ...if you aren't keeping it as a surprise, that is. :winkwink: **cough*Twiggy*cough* *
> 
> I adore wedding dresses, and I love seeing everyone's pictures!!! If you don't mind, care to share? I will start! Here's mine:
> 
> My wedding dress  :cry:
> 
> I cannot WAIT to wear it!!!!!!

haha! Oh tiff- your dress is so beautiful :cloud9:

heres mine...although I'm pretty sure everyone is fed up of seeing it. :blush:
I simply can't wait to wear it. Its so beautiful on!
 



Attached Files:







The Dress- back & front.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 27









The Dress- close up.jpg
File size: 143.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: That's gorgeous HB!!!! I'm not sick of wedding dresses at all... I don't even know if its possible for me to get sick of them? :haha: 

Oooooh I love it! Can't wait to see more!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

I feel like a glam vintage vixen in it hehe :blush:


----------



## dizzyspells

Dont have a great pic on this lap top but this one gives you an idea!

Excuse the one of me with my Dad I have double as per usual on diplay!!:blush:





Just realise they are tiny but think if you click them they come up bigger.x


----------



## Tiff

Love it! What were your colours? I'm only asking because I see you had black bridesmaid dresses. I'm having black for their dresses as well... but cocktail length, not floor. :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

oooo look at us 3 black and white themed vixens!!!! 
The colour is so contemporary and yet its so classic too. Black and white have hit the wedding industry by storm so Ive read- and yet it was the colour of hollywood glamour in the 40's, most designers have now designed a bridesmaid dress in black.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

heres mine https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3 i cannot wait for it to be delivered so that i can put it on for a few mins xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Tiff said:


> Love it! What were your colours? I'm only asking because I see you had black bridesmaid dresses. I'm having black for their dresses as well... but cocktail length, not floor. :happydance:

Black & Ivory hun

It looked lovely and sooo pleased that I went with what I loved.Just looking at all the pics of the cake,flowers,table centres just now and again I am so chuffed with all!!!

The beauty I found with Black is that you can buy non wedding things a lot cheaper!


----------



## xLaurax

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> heres mine https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3 i cannot wait for it to be delivered so that i can put it on for a few mins xx

Ive tried a dress on exactly the same style as that and it was in my shortlist, it was absolutely stunning, but i have found one i love and im now on a mission to find it reasonaly priced

Its along the same lines as this but i would like to find it in a shop here first as im still not 100% confident about ordering from china.

https://www.indesigngown.com/product_detail/wedding-dresses-ma-308-c70-p2768.html


----------



## honeybee2

I agree! Plus it looks clean & fresh and matches with any colour. I found the biggest problem I had was matching a colour scheme with the venue decor.


----------



## marley2580

I can't post one yet as I'm getting mine specially made, but it's going to be similar to this - https://www.heritageofscotland.com/...ress-Bella/pid,5875,cid,151388661,product.php

Ignore the price tag, that's why I'm having it made lol. It's not going to be strapless though, I think it'll be off the shoulder.


----------



## dizzyspells

honeybee2 said:


> I agree! Plus it looks clean & fresh and matches with any colour. I found the biggest problem I had was matching a colour scheme with the venue decor.

Ahh we were lucky with that one as it was wood floor cream walls with Black chandalers(sp) and big wooden beams so it all tied in really well plus one of the reasons why I chose where we did.

Miss being in here now lol.x


----------



## Tiff

Oh wow, Marley, that's stunning!!!!!!! My OH is part scottish, he did try and see if I'd wear a tartan wedding dress. Aside from the cost ( :shock: ) I'm just not scottish enough to want to wear one. Amazing!!!!

Our decor at the venue is rather victorian, but I think it'll look okay with the black and white theme. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tiff

xLaurax - that was the type of dress I originally wanted!!! I tried on a few with the pickups on it and I didn't like them. Stunning dress though!


----------



## xLaurax

Tiff said:


> xLaurax - that was the type of dress I originally wanted!!! I tried on a few with the pickups on it and I didn't like them. Stunning dress though!

Its exactly the same as one I've tried on when i went dress shopping with Carly except the one in the shop had big flowers over the bust, i fell in love with that dress but cant bring myself to part with 1k plus any alterations :(


----------



## twiggy56

*gasp* :shock:

Have I really worn out the spoiler gag now? :rofl:

Or just one more time? :tease:

Tiff, your dress is beauuuuutiful, it suits you so much :kiss:

honeyb- you are indeed a vintage vixen!! Classy, classic, beautiful, chic...argh, just LOVE it!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

xLaurax said:


> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> heres mine https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3 i cannot wait for it to be delivered so that i can put it on for a few mins xx
> 
> Ive tried a dress on exactly the same style as that and it was in my shortlist, it was absolutely stunning, but i have found one i love and im now on a mission to find it reasonaly priced
> 
> Its along the same lines as this but i would like to find it in a shop here first as im still not 100% confident about ordering from china.
> 
> https://www.indesigngown.com/product_detail/wedding-dresses-ma-308-c70-p2768.htmlClick to expand...

that is a stunning dress hun xx


----------



## xLaurax

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> xLaurax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> heres mine https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3 i cannot wait for it to be delivered so that i can put it on for a few mins xx
> 
> Ive tried a dress on exactly the same style as that and it was in my shortlist, it was absolutely stunning, but i have found one i love and im now on a mission to find it reasonaly priced
> 
> Its along the same lines as this but i would like to find it in a shop here first as im still not 100% confident about ordering from china.
> 
> https://www.indesigngown.com/product_detail/wedding-dresses-ma-308-c70-p2768.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> that is a stunning dress hun xxClick to expand...

Can you let me know when yours turns up how it is chick? I've found one very similar to one im after from that same seller xx


----------



## princessellie

all the dresses are lovely, especially the tartan one :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

twiggy56 said:


> *gasp* :shock:
> 
> Have I really worn out the spoiler gag now? :rofl:
> 
> Or just one more time? :tease:
> 
> Tiff, your dress is beauuuuutiful, it suits you so much :kiss:
> 
> honeyb- you are indeed a vintage vixen!! Classy, classic, beautiful, chic...argh, just LOVE it!!

twiggles! I think your my main vessel through all this and its only through your support and encouragement that its turned out the way it is :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I think I'd have a heart attack if you did post your dress, Twigs! :haha:

Eeeek I so adore my dress, I want to wear it noooooooooow!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## honeybee2

..its by Alan Hannah its bound to put all of our dresses to shame :cry: I just know its the same style that I wanted but couldnt afford booooooooooooooooooo!

Mind you a dress designed by alun hannah deserves to be worn by someone as equally beautiful and twiggles does it justice!


----------



## Eoz

Stunning dresses ladies xxx 

here is mine.you cant see the detail well but its so pretty it picks up the light.Im having little butterfly's stitched in as well.The back is lace up.

I'm after some shoes to finish it off now x
 



Attached Files:







72725_126175690774405_124978830894091_165451_7587471_n.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## honeybee2

Eoz! Thats stunning, I love daring short dresses- your going to look so chic. Ill be sure to stay here after the wedding to see your pictures! x


----------



## Eoz

Thank you.it took me a lot to decide on that dress i went back 4 times!I went for the floor length gown at first but that dress just looked amazing on.Even the shop owner was gobsmacked.And she wants to use my pics for her shop.I'm not having a veil i'm toying with a birdcage fascinator.

My wedding is on the beach so i'm going to get pics of me paddling in my dress eeek!


----------



## twiggy56

you guuuuuuuys...! :blush:

honeyb- you're such a sweetheart! And my dress doesnt put yours to shame at all! Yours is just _stunning_, and its going to look beautiful on you...my dress just suits my style, some people wouldnt pay the money iv paid for my dress though! Its all just about you...:hugs: If your dress is a reflection on you, you honestly have everything amazing going for you!! :flower:

Tiff, im worried that you guys *arent* going to have heart attacks when you see the dress now as it better live up to all this hype now!! :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

Eoz....GORGEOUS hun, just gorgeous....:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

Eoz said:


> Thank you.it took me a lot to decide on that dress i went back 4 times!I went for the floor length gown at first but that dress just looked amazing on.Even the shop owner was gobsmacked.And she wants to use my pics for her shop.I'm not having a veil i'm toying with a birdcage fascinator.
> 
> My wedding is on the beach so i'm going to get pics of me paddling in my dress eeek!

o that sounds FANTASTIC! :happydance::happydance:

deffo gona stick around to see the pics now! I want to see you paddle girl! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

twiggy56 said:


> you guuuuuuuys...! :blush:
> 
> honeyb- you're such a sweetheart! And my dress doesnt put yours to shame at all! Yours is just _stunning_, and its going to look beautiful on you...my dress just suits my style, some people wouldnt pay the money iv paid for my dress though! Its all just about you...:hugs: If your dress is a reflection on you, you honestly have everything amazing going for you!! :flower:
> 
> Tiff, im worried that you guys *arent* going to have heart attacks when you see the dress now as it better live up to all this hype now!! :wacko: :dohh:

it does reflect me and thats why I fell in love with it. If it cost a tenner I'd still buy it. If it cost £1000000 I'd just have to rob it :haha::haha:

Just cant wait to see you in alan hannah mrs! Im so excited!
THE COMMERCIAL MAKES ME SO EXCITED!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX8AgU4lcto


----------



## twiggy56

Do i need to tell you if my dress is in the commercial? :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee2

OH MY GOSH!!!! is it? is it? is it is it is it???????????????????????????


----------



## marley2580

Tiff said:


> Oh wow, Marley, that's stunning!!!!!!! My OH is part scottish, he did try and see if I'd wear a tartan wedding dress. Aside from the cost ( :shock: ) I'm just not scottish enough to want to wear one. Amazing!!!!
> 
> Our decor at the venue is rather victorian, but I think it'll look okay with the black and white theme. :mrgreen:

Thanks, I'm hoping the dressmaker is able to copy the basic style ok as well as making the alterations I'm wanting. I also hope it's going to be less than £400 lol


----------



## twiggy56

...maybe



...maybe not...


:tease:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: 

Beautiful dresses people...I'm not sharing mine :smug:


----------



## Tiff

Twiglet said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Beautiful dresses people...I'm not sharing mine :smug:

Totally kosher! I'll be looking forward to the wedding pics of you all who don't want to share! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Every 1 is prob sick of seeing mine but her go
 



Attached Files:







d7d8deebbc96f73937f196e83b110831.jpg
File size: 98.4 KB
Views: 15









e910261f042a617aaa81b98b1365ffab.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## princessellie

gorgeous! x


----------



## booflebump

Mines a secret.....:kiss:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh that's lush! 

Mine's a Donna Salado...and pale gold but other than that I'm not sharing as MIL and SIL stalk me on here :wave:


----------



## Tiff

Tmr - Beautiful dress!!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

should I start the official _dont_ show us your dress thread?

:tease: :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

twiggy56 said:


> should I start the official _dont_ show us your dress thread?
> 
> :tease: :rofl:

:haha: :haha:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: So you can remind us again that you aren't showing it? :haha:


----------



## slb80

Mine is a secret, even to me! I haven't even been to look at any yet. Better get a move on hadn't I.


----------



## Mrs Davies

Hi Brides to be/Brides :)
All your Dresses are beautiful ;) Its what you feel comfortable in at the end of the day Heres Mine got married July 2010



To Me This Is My Most georgous Dress In The World :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image00242.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 20









Image00007.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 13









Image00053.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pink_bow

Everyones dresses are beautiful!!
I haven't chosen mine yet but have seen the dress Im pretty sure I want, will post pics in a bit x


----------



## Timid

Here's my dress (with some hideous model in it)

https://www.specialday-ireland.com/donella.jpg

Very excited - should get it in March :)

Here's my bridesmaids dresses (they'll be silver/pale grey)

https://www.ebonyrosedesigns.com/images/Spring2011/big/ATHENA-BCL8-14632.jpg


:D

Tx


----------



## honeybee2

o lovely dresses timid!


----------



## twiggy56

Timid I love those BM dresses!! where are they from?!


----------



## Timid

twiggy56 said:


> Timid I love those BM dresses!! where are they from?!

They're Ebony Rose - https://www.ebonyrosedesigns.com/Spring2011/03_ebonyrose.html

They were not a cheap option, but they were so gorgeous that I had to get them! My girls look great in them!

Tx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

xLaurax said:


> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xLaurax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Liamxxs said:
> 
> 
> heres mine https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Ivory-...87?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a629fa1d3 i cannot wait for it to be delivered so that i can put it on for a few mins xx
> 
> Ive tried a dress on exactly the same style as that and it was in my shortlist, it was absolutely stunning, but i have found one i love and im now on a mission to find it reasonaly priced
> 
> Its along the same lines as this but i would like to find it in a shop here first as im still not 100% confident about ordering from china.
> 
> https://www.indesigngown.com/product_detail/wedding-dresses-ma-308-c70-p2768.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> that is a stunning dress hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can you let me know when yours turns up how it is chick? I've found one very similar to one im after from that same seller xxClick to expand...

i sure will hun xx


----------



## twiggy56

they are gorge! but doesnt look like they come in any other colour :nope:


----------



## sapphire20

This is the Designer and Me Wearing mine.

Its a Christina rossi!
 



Attached Files:







1_291_13_XL.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 18









SDC10168.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## twiggy56

oooh sapphire you look amazing!!


----------



## jellytot

This is my wedding dress! 2nd time round :haha::haha::blush:

https://www.veromia.co.uk/Classic-Collection.html


----------



## jellytot

jellytot said:


> This is my wedding dress! 2nd time round :haha::haha::blush:
> 
> https://www.veromia.co.uk/Classic-Collection.html

click on page 7 and its the dress bottom right VR6975


----------



## Eoz

Jellytot that is amazing i love it.that site has so many wonderful dresses x


----------



## randomxx

lovely dresses ladies

Twiggy i think your dress is the one in the advert as i can really pictures you in it. Probably wrong though lol.


here's mine.
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 18









back dress.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## twiggy56

random, you know..but i think your dress is GORGEOUS :cloud9:

Cant wait to see the pics of you wearing it! Bet its guna photograph amazingly...beautiful shape...:flower:


----------



## mommy2be1003

https://www.davidsbridal.com/Produc...d-Skirt-T9466_Bridal-Gowns-Features-All-Gowns 
that is my dress... it was the first dress i tried on!!! :) and i tried on like 30 and i kept saying "i still liked the first one" lol


----------



## honeybee2

mommytobe! that dress is beautiful x


----------



## mommy2be1003

thanks I love it so much! I still am upset about only wearing it for 5 hours :( but i guess thats what its meant for :)


----------



## honeybee2

why only 5 hours?


----------



## pink_bow

Ok this is the dress I have fallen in love with "Ella" by Maggie Sottero. I have yet to try it on though so I could change my mind!

https://www.simplyeverythingwedding.com/images/weddingdress/maggiesottero/maggie-sottero-wedding-dress-ella.jpg
https://photo.buyer100.com/pic/MAG/BR/Ella/Ella-2.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

pink bow thats very similar to mine and I adore it! Absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you, it's stunning isn't it x


----------



## Timid

twiggy56 said:


> they are gorge! but doesnt look like they come in any other colour :nope:


They come in a wide range of colours - they just don't show them on the website for some weird reason.

I'm getting them in a pale grey/silver colour. There were at least 50 or more colours to choose from :)

Tx


----------



## mommy2be1003

because the ceremony starts at 1 and the reception ends at 5 :(


----------



## honeybee2

awww can I ask why?


----------



## Arlandria

I cant show mine yet, I'm having it made :D :D


----------



## KNWilson

Beautiful gowns ladies!! Here is the gown I will be wearing! We are planning an outdoor southern wedding and I thought this gown was perfect because it is simple yet charming and I love the lace it's perfect.

https://www.davidsbridal.com/Produc...s-VW9340_Bridal-Gowns-Shop-By-Designer-Galina


----------



## honeybee2

that is stunning! ^^^


----------



## KNWilson

Thank you honeybee2 :)


----------



## firsttimer83

https://www.berketexbride.com/cgi-b...Product_Range_Nancy_30.html#aMC09091#aMC09091

This is mine - apart from mine is in ivory not white :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

firsttimer83 said:


> https://www.berketexbride.com/cgi-b...Product_Range_Nancy_30.html#aMC09091#aMC09091
> 
> This is mine - apart from mine is in ivory not white :) xxx

The link just keeps redirecting me back to BnB's frontpage. :nope:


----------



## Vici

Hanging up
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs933.snc4/74650_10150106923464418_503804417_7658157_6945888_n.jpg

Getting in it!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs814.snc4/69473_10150106923964418_503804417_7658170_5017489_n.jpg

My dress and shoes :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs461.ash2/73467_10150106934919418_503804417_7658379_4318930_n.jpg


----------



## princessellie

lol are you gna really be wearing trainers? i really want to wear flat ballerin type shoes and my auntie says i cant cos itll ruin my posture or something :dohh: im still going to though haha x


----------



## firsttimer83

Tiff said:


> firsttimer83 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.berketexbride.com/cgi-b...Product_Range_Nancy_30.html#aMC09091#aMC09091
> 
> This is mine - apart from mine is in ivory not white :) xxx
> 
> The link just keeps redirecting me back to BnB's frontpage. :nope:Click to expand...


Hmmm... I'll try again! 

https://www.berketexbride.com/cgi-b...Product_Range_Nancy_30.html#aMC09091#aMC09091

Hope it works this time! :) xxx


----------



## 21p1eco

nope not working


----------



## Tiff

What's the name of it? Nancy? I searched on the site and found this:

Nancy Wedding Dress


----------



## twiggy56

im getting front page with your link too Tiff hun?


----------



## Vici

princessellie said:


> lol are you gna really be wearing trainers? i really want to wear flat ballerin type shoes and my auntie says i cant cos itll ruin my posture or something :dohh: im still going to though haha x

I sure did wear trainers, ivory and silver sparkly Puma FutureCats :)


----------



## Tiff

twiggy56 said:


> im getting front page with your link too Tiff hun?

Weird! It did work originally! Okay, now I'm just getting irritated. :growlmad: I'll download the picture and host it!

:rofl:

https://x84.xanga.com/fd9f950b02c32274745592/m219002643.jpg


God only knows if this is her dress or not. :haha: Lovely dress all the same!!!!


----------



## firsttimer83

Tiff said:


> What's the name of it? Nancy? I searched on the site and found this:
> 
> Nancy Wedding Dress


Yeah it's called Nancy Tiff. I don't why it's not working? The limk you've put up for it doesn't seem to work either :shrug:

xxx


----------



## firsttimer83

Tiff said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> im getting front page with your link too Tiff hun?
> 
> Weird! It did work originally! Okay, now I'm just getting irritated. :growlmad: I'll download the picture and host it!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> https://x84.xanga.com/fd9f950b02c32274745592/m219002643.jpg
> 
> 
> God only knows if this is her dress or not. :haha: Lovely dress all the same!!!!Click to expand...


Yup that's my dress :thumbup: Yeay!! Well done Tiff! :happydance: xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

This was wine but in Ivory ... don't really have any good photos of my dress on the day :cry: 

https://www.justforyoubridal.co.uk/product/ellis-bridals/11092?

This was the detailing:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/KC002.jpg

These are probably the best full length photos of it:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/KC120.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/Professional%20Wedding%20Photos/KC125.jpg


----------



## w8ing4bean

*this is my dress *

https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/958-p-424.html


----------



## slb80

This is mine, I don't think the picture does it justice, the lighting is wrong but it looks so perfect on :) 

https://www.allfordress.com/common/Product/smallImg3/b1117200933629PM.jpg
https://www.allfordress.com/common/Product/smallImg1/b1117200933629PM.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

VERY pretty slb80, I like ALOT!! :flower:

w8ing4baby- gorgeous choice!!


----------



## 21p1eco

gorgeous dresses! i cant wait to post mine in here when i have chosen it.


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Oh wow!!!! I love love love them!

Funny enough, my friend (who's bday is 2 days after mine) had her wedding dress at the house for her surprise party we went to for her and she put it on for us! It's gorgeous :cry: but I'm not going to lie, I was a tad bit jealous that she gets to have her day before I get mine! :haha: :blush: I'm SO excited, the wait is torture!!!!


----------



## divershona

this is the pattern for mine, my mum is going to make it for me as she makes wedding dresses normally, and i couldn't find the perfect dress in the shops but this is perfect! I'll post a pic once she has made it though. its going to be in white satin with a white and lilac lace overlay. (might need to scroll down to see it )
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250762933953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

all the bridesmaid dresses i'm making... all 8 of them!!!!!! plus the flowergirl one are going to be in royal red and purple satin :)

this is the dress pattern for the adult bridesmaid dresses - the red one
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320625387520&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

this one for my younger bridesmaids the one that the taller girl is wearing
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390281043373&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
this one for my daughter who is going to be a flowergirl ... the purple one in the pic ... without the jacket thingy though
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360280300670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## honeybee2

aww thats wonderful! ^^


----------



## 21p1eco

wow, great idea!


----------



## divershona

21p1eco said:


> wow, great idea!

its saving money :) and i made my own prom dress and my sisters too and the bridesmaids dresses aren't that different hehe


----------



## princessellie

id love to make mine, in fact paul asked me if wanted to make mine cos i make a lot of clothes and nappies and stuff for the babies but id be too worried id fuck it up and hate myself for ever hahahaha x


----------



## codegirl

ohh, I know my wedding was a few years ago but I would love to share.

Here is my dress. The top was made by a corset company in my city and the bottom was made by my Mom :thumbup:





My shoes


Jewelry


----------



## Feltzy

Eoz said:


> Stunning dresses ladies xxx
> 
> here is mine.you cant see the detail well but its so pretty it picks up the light.Im having little butterfly's stitched in as well.The back is lace up.
> 
> I'm after some shoes to finish it off now x

Ooh I love that. After seeing my friend struggling to hoist her train around all day on her wedding I'm toying with the idea of getting a short dress myself, and seeing yours has almost made my mind up!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Gorgeous dresses everyone xx


----------



## Eoz

Feltzy said:


> Eoz said:
> 
> 
> Stunning dresses ladies xxx
> 
> here is mine.you cant see the detail well but its so pretty it picks up the light.Im having little butterfly's stitched in as well.The back is lace up.
> 
> I'm after some shoes to finish it off now x
> 
> Ooh I love that. After seeing my friend struggling to hoist her train around all day on her wedding I'm toying with the idea of getting a short dress myself, and seeing yours has almost made my mind up!Click to expand...

Thats why i have gone for that style the thought of a train frightens me lol

i am so excited to wear it and to me the shoes are just as important as the drss now.

My dress is Trudi Lee they have some lovely knee length dress.I also like tea length (calf length) xx


----------



## Kirsti

ok this is the only pic i could find for mine!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Ivory-We...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7240427643579751604

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

thats very similar to what my stepmum wore a few years back- it looked very classical x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Kirsti said:


> ok this is the only pic i could find for mine!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Ivory-We...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7240427643579751604
> 
> xxx

great minds think alike hun, that was my second choice of dress xx


----------



## Kirsti

i love love it! :) xxx


----------



## tmr1234

Kirsti said:


> ok this is the only pic i could find for mine!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Ivory-We...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7240427643579751604
> 
> xxx

My sister and cuson had this dress for there wedding 2 yrs ago it is a lovely dress


----------

